# Boling RGB light



## canonmike (Oct 26, 2020)

I know there are many photographer/videographers out there that really like the Boling RGB lights with built in arm. Through midnight tonight, Oct 26, 2020, B&H has it on their daily specials sale for a very low price of $99.00, for anyone wanting this light. That's roughly $20.00 cheaper than the best price normally found on Ebay for this light.


----------

